# Possivel compra de Estação Meteorológica



## usoldier (5 Out 2010 às 02:16)

Ola estou a pensar em comprar uma Estação Meteorológica La Crosse WS2357 alguém me sabe dizer se é bom para começar no hobbie da meteorologia ? 

Também me podem dizer se é de interesse ter uma estação disponibilizada online na minha zona mais concretamente em Zambujeira no concelho da Lourinhã. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=pt-PT&q=Zambujeira,+2530+Lourinh%C3%A3,+Lisboa,+Portugal&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=57.292148,135.263672&ie=UTF8&cd=3&geocode=FYcvVwId5eVx_w&split=0&hq=&hnear=Zambujeira,+Lourinh%C3%A3,+Lisboa,+Portugal&ll=39.272929,-9.336319&spn=0.221926,0.528374&t=h&z=12


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 08:59)

usoldier disse:


> Também me podem dizer se é de interesse ter uma estação disponibilizada online na minha zona mais concretamente em Zambujeira no concelho da Lourinhã.



Olá, sem suficiente conhecimento de causa acerca do tipo de estações disponíveis, respondo apenas à 2ª pergunta: 
Quantas mais estações emitirem dados do comportamento da atmosfera em Portugal, mais enriquecido fica o entendimento a nível climático com base nos  registos das mesmas, agora muito concretamente nessa zona já de si climaticamente com muito boa dinâmica, dizer que é de grande importância/utilidade possuir uma estação meteorológica disponibilizando dados e que os mesmos estejam à distância de apenas alguns cliques, penso que não existem dúvidas de que assim é!


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2010 às 09:52)

Tenho a PCE, há 4 dais, com inauguração de temporal e saiu-se muito bem...
Dados online, é fixe


----------



## usoldier (5 Out 2010 às 12:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tenho a PCE, há 4 dais, com inauguração de temporal e saiu-se muito bem...
> Dados online, é fixe



Boas Podes disponibilizar link para a loja em que compraste essa PCE.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 12:31)

Deixo-te ai um link, ja me disseram que nesta loja é de confiança, é essa que eu tambem quero comprar. (Quando houver possibilidades) hehehe

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...e=shop.flypage&product_id=1045&category_id=98


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2010 às 13:56)

usoldier disse:


> Boas Podes disponibilizar link para a loja em que compraste essa PCE.



Boas,
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html
http://www.pce-iberica.es/contactar.htm
Manda mail para o Jesus Pena, fui bem tratado
Jesús Peña Peña
Pedidos / Reclamaciones / Garantías /
Presupuestos / Facturación

: 0034 967 543 690
: jpp@pce-iberica.es


----------



## usoldier (5 Out 2010 às 18:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html
> http://www.pce-iberica.es/contactar.htm
> Manda mail para o Jesus Pena, fui bem tratado
> ...




Obrigado pela resposta filipe cunha , agora estou indeciso entre a PCE e a La Crosse  Estação Meteorológica WS2357 . 

Alguém me pode ajudar por favor.


----------



## PDias (5 Out 2010 às 19:38)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Deixo-te ai um link, ja me disseram que nesta loja é de confiança, é essa que eu tambem quero comprar. (Quando houver possibilidades) hehehe
> 
> http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...e=shop.flypage&product_id=1045&category_id=98



Boa tarde,

foi aqui que comprei a minha (PCE/Watson), são de confiança e extremamente rápidos na entrega (após pagamento efectuado foi-me entregue em casa passado 1 dia por estafeta). A estação em si, estou bastante satisfeito com ela, dado que fazendo comparação com a estação do I.M. de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras) os dados apresentam-se bastante fiáveis.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2010 às 19:53)

A minha PCE, foi mesmo na PCE...qua após a confirmação do pagamento em menos de 24 horas estavam-ma a entregar em mão...e claro IVA a 18%


----------



## PDias (5 Out 2010 às 20:54)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> foi aqui que comprei a minha (PCE/Watson), são de confiança e extremamente rápidos na entrega (após pagamento efectuado foi-me entregue em casa passado 1 dia por estafeta). A estação em si, estou bastante satisfeito com ela, dado que fazendo comparação com a estação do I.M. de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras) os dados apresentam-se bastante fiáveis.



Peço desculpa, mas enganei-me no "astro" http://www.astroradio.com/514020.html?mv_session_id=RA5iHWhG, este é o link correcto aonde comprei - Astrorádio de Barcelona.


----------



## usoldier (6 Out 2010 às 16:23)

Boas , acho que vou ficar pela La crosse Estação Meteorológica WS2357 vou comprar na Brightstar visto que a loja é em território Português. 

Alguém me pode dizer se Esta estação vale os 130€ ?  

Não encontro informação sobre ela aqui no fórum.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2010 às 16:26)

usoldier disse:


> Boas , acho que vou ficar pela La crosse Estação Meteorológica WS2357 vou comprar na Brightstar visto que a loja é em território Português.
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer se Esta estação vale os 130€ ?
> 
> Não encontro informação sobre ela aqui no fórum.



Existe até um tópico com alguma informação sobre ela aqui no fórum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/problemas-com-ws-2357-a-4228.html


----------



## usoldier (6 Out 2010 às 16:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Existe até um tópico com alguma informação sobre ela aqui no fórum:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/problemas-com-ws-2357-a-4228.html



Obrigado , usei a procura mas não dava resultados.

Edit:

: tantos Problemas com essa estação acho que vou ter de voltar a escolha


----------



## lsalvador (6 Out 2010 às 16:54)

usoldier disse:


> Obrigado , usei a procura mas não dava resultados.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> : tantos Problemas com essa estação acho que vou ter de voltar a escolha



Fica-te pela PCE.


----------



## usoldier (6 Out 2010 às 17:53)

lsalvador disse:


> Fica-te pela PCE.



Sabes onde posso comprar a Pce em Portugal ?


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Out 2010 às 21:28)

usoldier disse:


> Sabes onde posso comprar a Pce em Portugal ?




Manda uma PM ao Mraposo...na altura mandei, mas não tinha preços na altura...e fui para a PCE-Espanha. Na mão por 120,36€


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Out 2010 às 21:29)

usoldier disse:


> Obrigado , usei a procura mas não dava resultados.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> : tantos Problemas com essa estação acho que vou ter de voltar a escolha



Tambem andei por aí e fui para a PCE


----------



## usoldier (6 Out 2010 às 23:10)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tambem andei por aí e fui para a PCE



OK vou comprar a Pce espero que o senhor filipe cunha me ajude se eu tiver alguma dificuldade  

Um abraço e obrigado a todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Out 2010 às 13:50)

usoldier disse:


> ok vou comprar a pce espero que o senhor filipe cunha me ajude se eu tiver alguma dificuldade :d
> 
> um abraço e obrigado a todos.



ok


----------



## Fernando (7 Out 2010 às 16:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Manda uma PM ao Mraposo...na altura mandei, mas não tinha preços na altura...e fui para a PCE-Espanha. Na mão por 120,36€



Também mandei mail ao MRaposo mas não obtive resposta... Paciência.

Estou também inclinado para a PCE. Prezo em saber que está a funcionar bem!


----------



## lsalvador (7 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Pessoal,

Falei ainda ontem com o Raposo e esta difícil de os Espanhóis fazerem revenda, querem que seja adquirida directamente ao representante em PT, uma empresa do norte.

O representante é FactorElevante

eis o link FactorElevante

LSalvador


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Out 2010 às 17:13)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Falei ainda ontem com o Raposo e esta difícil de os Espanhóis fazerem revenda, querem que seja adquirida directamente ao representante em PT, uma empresa do norte.
> 
> ...



Pois muito mais cara (115,00€) +  IVA a 21% + Custo de Envio=151,25

Por 120,36€  foi-me entregue em mão


----------



## Magnusson (8 Out 2010 às 01:15)

Pessoal eu tenho as duas varandas fechadas, moro num apartamento em Lisboa posso comprar alguma Estação que se adapte a estas situações?

Abraços e obrigado


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:18)

Magnusson disse:


> Pessoal eu tenho as duas varandas fechadas, moro num apartamento em Lisboa posso comprar alguma Estação que se adapte a estas situações?
> 
> Abraços e obrigado



Podes, mas nunca terás valores minimamente fiáveis.


----------



## Magnusson (8 Out 2010 às 01:25)

Lousano disse:


> Podes, mas nunca terás valores minimamente fiáveis.



Pois...já desconfiava, portanto imagine que não valha a pena, tive a ver esta mas já percebi que é dinheiro deitado à rua 

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...ge=shop.flypage&product_id=794&category_id=98


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:29)

Para se ter bons resultados terá de ter um local sem obstáculos e no teu caso só poderia ser no telhado ou terraço. Isso não será possível, correcto?


----------



## Magnusson (8 Out 2010 às 01:32)

Lousano disse:


> Para se ter bons resultados terá de ter um local sem obstáculos e no teu caso só poderia ser no telhado ou terraço. Isso não será possível, correcto?



Infelizmente...se bem que as minhas traseiras dão para o jardim da Epal em Campolide e caminho aberto para Monsanto sem nada a tapar...


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:35)

Magnusson disse:


> Infelizmente...se bem que as minhas traseiras dão para o jardim da Epal em Campolide e caminho aberto para Monsanto sem nada a tapar...



Na minha opinião, nunca poderás ter dados de qualidade.


----------



## Magnusson (8 Out 2010 às 01:36)

Lousano disse:


> Na minha opinião, nunca poderás ter dados de qualidade.



Nem mesmo sendo um 5º andar com vista desafogada? Ehehe


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:43)

Lê este tópico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-meteorologica-condicoes-standards-de-instalacao-2660.html


----------



## lsalvador (10 Out 2010 às 17:59)

usoldier disse:


> OK vou comprar a Pce espero que o senhor filipe cunha me ajude se eu tiver alguma dificuldade
> 
> Um abraço e obrigado a todos.



Oi então ja fizes-te negocio?

Um abraço.


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Ola ainda não estou a espera um negocio depende de como correr ou compro a PCE ou vai uma Davis vantage VUE. 

Até Lá vou trabalhando no site ;D já está a rolar bem mas ainda não quero divulgar


----------



## daniel1981 (14 Out 2010 às 21:47)

Bem estava mesmo para comprar a Lacrosse mas ninguêm aqui disse bem dela. Tenho que repensar tudo. PCE vale 150€?


----------



## 1337 (14 Out 2010 às 21:53)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bem estava mesmo para comprar a Lacrosse mas ninguêm aqui disse bem dela. Tenho que repensar tudo. PCE vale 150€?



eu tenho uma ws 2355
não sei é por os dados no pc xD


----------



## usoldier (14 Out 2010 às 22:15)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bem estava mesmo para comprar a Lacrosse mas ninguêm aqui disse bem dela. Tenho que repensar tudo. PCE vale 150€?



Acho que é má compra tens em Espanha por 120€ com portes. 

Eu Pessoalmente estou inclinado para uma Oregon WMR200. 

Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar boa review desta estação, é que a Davis Vantage é quase o dobro.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Out 2010 às 22:21)

Eu tenho uma WS 2357 e funciona relativamente bem (tive uns problemas com as temperaturas devido a estar muito próximo de um painel solar térmico (+-3 m))
E consigo ligar ao pc e mandar os dados para o Underground usando o Weather Underground / HeavyWeather Uploader (WUHU) http://home.comcast.net/~wuhu_software/ e Heavy Weather ( esta no Cd que vem junto com a estação, que alem disso também tem as driver's necessárias).
Alem disso para quem não tem porta paralela  e usa o adaptador  USB é preciso configurar estas no painel de controlo, o tutorial esta aqui: http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/images/zoom/pdf/p40_08_manuel_ws2357_main_gb.pdf

Se funciona para a WS2357 deve de funcionar na WS2355


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2010 às 22:54)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bem estava mesmo para comprar a Lacrosse mas ninguêm aqui disse bem dela. Tenho que repensar tudo. PCE vale 150€?



Durante bastante tempo recomendava Oregon em vez de La Crosse, mas ultimamente vejo muitas pessoas com estações de entrada Oregon com problemas, sobretudo sensores a irem à vida. E PCE, provavelmente ainda não há muito tempo de experiência para opiniões mesmo fundamentadas pois duvido que haja alguém que a tenha há um tempo razoável para tal. Se calhar La Crosse não é assim tão má como parece a opinião vigente, há quem as tenha há alguns anos aqui no fórum .... E tenho grandes dúvidas que PCE seja superior a uma marca com tantos anos como a La Crosse ou Oregon. As estações de entrada, na casa dos 100€, quando sujeitas a tempo mais húmido, seja de que marca for, provavelmente todas elas acabam por dar problemas aqui e ali, daí que cada vez mais gente aposte no segmento seguinte, as Davis.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Out 2010 às 22:59)

Eu tenho uma LaCrosse WS2357 que faz em Dezembro 2 anos sempre a funcionar. Para entrada de gama tem-se revelado uma estação bastante fiável e duradoura, na medida em que ainda não tem nenhum componente avariado. O único problema, mas que toda a gente se queixa, é das leituras erróneas da velocidade do vento quando este é nulo ou abaixo dos 5 km/h. Fora isso para o preço que pedem em Portugal (120€), cada vez me convenço mais que é um bom value for money optar pela LaCrosse.


----------



## daniel1981 (15 Out 2010 às 00:58)

Bem, temos clientes lacrosse satisfeitos. Secalhar vai ser mesmo essa em relação ao preço está óptimo, a qualidade pelo que me disseram agora até n é nada má. Bem secalhar vai mesmo....
Obrigado a todos pelas respostas, no entanto tenho mais questões..
Iria colocar a estação a debitar através de net móvel (sapo), acham que é inconveniente? sabem quais as características que deve ter a net. Também queria ter uma webcam sem fios a debitar imagens pela net. 
Sugestões...
Abraço


----------

